# Mail Order Chickens



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

In the distant past (30 years ago) I bought chicks from Murray McMurray with excellent results. Anyone better to deal with now?

Bob


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Good question. MurrayMcMurray is the only one I've ever used, as I've always been real satisfied with their stock.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I"ve used townline. Cackle hatchery I"ve heard is good too.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

I've used mt cackle hatchery, and pet chicken. I've had great luck with mail order, never lost a chick yet!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I worked at Meyer Hatchery for a year. They do a great job. 

I have also bought all my chickens from them and have never had a problem.


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you Karen. There are several breeds there I'd never heard of and seems to be quite better prices.

Still haven't had a chance to look at the others.

Bob


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have only ever ordered from Murray McMurray, and they were great. If you lost any chicks they would send you more, bad thing was if you lost like 10 they would fill the rest of the 25 with leg horn roosters, those were mean suckers but did tast good


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I don't own and chickens but theses are all the sites I have heard good results from other than the ones above.

My Pet Chicken (I think they are a bit too cutesie if you get my drift)
Purely Poultry
California Hatchery 
Chickens for Backyards
Strombergs Chickens


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

Love Mt Healthy-They have the nicest most healthy chicks i have ever seen-=Murray McMurray is my 2nd choicce though becasue of the variety!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I've ordered alot through murry mcmurray but never chicks..I have pics of the chicks i ordered from townline here they are as adults i will post a couple..


----------



## onehorse_2000 (Sep 17, 2012)

We have used Ideal poultry, they seem to be the cheapest or dang close, and most of the littler hatcheries have sub-contracted out to them for some breeds. Thats how we found them, bought buff orps. from a local place, thinking it would be an easier trip on the chicks, they still came from Ideal, so I saved $12 bucks by buying direct from them anyway.


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies. We ordered 25 mixed(all hen) brown egg layers and 3 single roosters yesterday from Meyers. Should be receiving them approx Feb 25. We'll keep em in a brooder box to start, by the time they're big enough to run loose it should be warm enough to let them.

Bob


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cool! Good luck with them. If you have any problems, be sure to call Meyer right away. They are good about taking care of things.


----------



## Goat Hollow (Apr 1, 2012)

I've gotten my chicks from MyPetChicken.com They have a huge variety and I have yet to have a problem when they arrive.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I've ordered from Whelp hatchery for 3 years and had great success and good prices.


----------



## FreckledFarmer (Oct 27, 2012)

Mt Healthy had that salmonella outbreak...I think it was in 2011. We ordered ours from My pet chicken because we were able to only order 8. We had one come DOA and another was critically injured. I hear that is unusual. They refunded for the 2 I lost. I will say my chickens are very healthy otherwise and sooo BEAUTIFUL... Especially my wynadottes. I have had people who know a lot about chickens comment about how beautiful they are. I had a friend order hers through McMurray. Her experience was great. You have to order 25 I think from them.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

clearwtrbeach said:


> I've ordered from Whelp hatchery for 3 years and had great success and good prices.


Welp Hatchery out of Iowa? I LOVED the batch of Ameraucana pullets I got from them this past spring. Right away I sold all non-slate legs but even so all true-blue layers! None of the ducks lived that I bought from them last spring though. May be using them again this year.


----------

